# Welding Machine For Under $100.00 With Shipping



## Smithdoor (Jul 22, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 24, 2016)

Manual from UK
Note it works on 230 volt
The best one I can find
http://www.drapertools.com/products/manuals/32728ins.pdf


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 25, 2016)

FYI on breaker using on small 120 volt welder this work most
Manufacturer said only use 20 amp do not 30 amp

http://www.askforney.com/files/6414/5997/8717/TB-0001_Circuit_Breaker_Use_Info.pdf


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 4, 2016)

Note the best setting a have found that does not trip the house breaker is
Max 1 note my house voltage is 122 volts and the voltage on the welder is 110 volt
The OC voltage at this setting is 36 volts

The OC voltages at 122 volts is
MIN 1 = 30 volts
MIN 2 = 33 volts
Max 1 = 36 volts
Max 2 = 40 volts


Calculate for other voltages for OC voltage

Input voltage= 115.0

Min 1 28.3
Min 2 31.1
Max 1 33.9
Max 2 37.7

Input voltage= 120.0

Min 1 29.5
Min 2 32.5
Max 1 35.4
Max 2 39.3

Input voltage= 125.0

Min 1 30.7
Min 2 33.8
Max 1 36.9
Max 2 41.0

Hope this help some one

Dave


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 2, 2016)

Smithdoor said:


> Manual from UK
> Note it works on 230 volt
> The best one I can find
> http://www.drapertools.com/products/manuals/32728ins.pdf


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 2, 2016)

I have upload a copy of the Manual 

Page 11 and 12 have additional information on duty cycle and voltage


----------



## filewizard (Sep 25, 2016)

thank you so much for the manual mine didnt come with one..... i really wish they would give a good settings chart for with machine works pretty good but hell to a spool of wire to get all setting worked out


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 26, 2016)

I have found for 1/8 to 1/4  steel welding. A setting of 4 1/2 on wire speed and OCV 35 to 37 for voltage. works ever time with out flipping the breaker
Check your open circuit voltage (*OCV*). The *OCV* is the voltage measured across the terminals when not *welding

You may not be able to use the highest setting do to your shop voltage
See the last  page

Dave*





filewizard said:


> thank you so much for the manual mine didnt come with one..... i really wish they would give a good settings chart for with machine works pretty good but hell to a spool of wire to get all setting worked out


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 26, 2016)

Up date on manual
Add setting and 110 volt amp


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 27, 2016)

The manual that came with the welder was for the UK using 220 volts.
I have email the MFG that there is a error on the manual for input volts and amps they will fix error some day.
The line input for  circuit voltage  110 volt 20 amp.  Note: The most of USA 120 volt [115 to 125 volts]
The pdf file has voltage error fixed

Dave



filewizard said:


> thank you so much for the manual mine didnt come with one..... i really wish they would give a good settings chart for with machine works pretty good but hell to a spool of wire to get all setting worked out


----------

